
WalkTheChat: Start Selling to China via WeChat - indescions_2018
https://walkthechat.com/
======
indescions_2018
Also wanted to link up this interesting podcast with Thomas Graziani, founder
and CEO of WalktheChat:

[https://technode.com/2018/04/16/china-tech-
talk-42-pinduoduo...](https://technode.com/2018/04/16/china-tech-
talk-42-pinduoduos-strategy-for-quality-customers-with-thomas-graziani/)

Smart discussion of Pinduoduo. The fastest growing app (social commerce with
viral incentives) in the history of the Chinese internet.

